# What is your gasoline really like.



## Azfield (Mar 26, 2010)

I just found out some very informative information about Auto Gasoline. In these times there is a lot of us buying and using so called Discount Gas from Grocery stores, Shoppers Clubs, and Gas and Go stations. Some offer discounts on gas for the amounts of your food and item purchases if you use Members card and Shoppers cards. This all seems good as some offer up to 0.10 to 0.15 cent a gallon discounts. 

Now comes the kicker, I was on the Highway and saw a Fuel Truck broke down it was early morning hardly any traffic. So I pullover to offer help the Trucker. He said his Clutch Brake went out. I asked if he had help coming, he said in a few hours. So I asked him if he was hungry? He said he was, so I told him we could go up about 5 miles to a Denny's and grab a bite. As we were talking while eating got on the subject of gasoline types. He told me about so called discount fuels and how some are pump-outs (Gas pumped back out of station holding tanks) i.e. junk gas.:4-thatsba Some is the residual gas from the bottom of Fuel Depot holding tanks. There is also pump out mix (A blend of all brands and octane ratings) this is what some sell as Discount gas.

He said there can be water and other contaminants in them. He did say some sell good gas too, but that is up to the stores buyer. You never can tell. Therefore your best bet is to pay for gas from a corporate owned station i.e. (Chevron, Mobil, and the rest) he said your gas is fresher and a better grade. Your engine will run better and get better fuel mileage too. And your engine maintains its longevity too. :smile:

Bottom line is you get what you pay for.:wink:


----------



## jdebarto (Dec 10, 2008)

this is good to know, my mom uses the money she saves on food for gas..


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

I think there is always a risk of not get what you are paying for when you buy gas, one never knows what you are buying for sure.

BG


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I've always gotten on my wife's case about using Wal-Mart gasoline. I've found I get the best mileage using Shell.


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

I know here in the UK, most supermarkets get to fuel from the one factory, its just shipped off out to different brand garages.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

it is the same if you use ethanol gas, you may be saving the environment but the more ethanol there is in the gas, the fewer miles per gallon you will get.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

About thing I look for is a station that is always busy. Fresher gas.

BG


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

Basementgeek said:


> About thing I look for is a station that is always busy. Fresher gas.
> 
> BG


or they sell lottery tickets :grin:


----------



## Azfield (Mar 26, 2010)

Carsey,

In the Uk most petrol sold comes from BP (British Petroleum) they sell some of the cleanest and finest gas in the world. So no problems there Mate!

If you are smart buy some of their stocks, and just sit on them!

Us in the USA we have to worry, our gas comes from who knows where!


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

BP has not had a refinery in the UK since 2007.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/business/2007/feb/01/oilandpetrol.news


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

ya know that does explain why my 05 Malibu runs better on Shell than WaWa


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Old wives tale, the Wawa gas comes out of Marcus Hook at the moment, most gas today no matter the brand comes from a hand full of refineries in the area your area, There are trucks running out of Sun Oil with flip signs Shell, Exxon, Hess, Sunoco. 

One last comment about the first post, a clutch brake will make a truck harder then normal to put in gear but will not make it break down...............................................


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

I think in my area all gasoline is stored in a common depot (terminal) and shipped to a large number of retailers under various names. I use my grocery card and get the 50 cent a gallon discount on up to 8 fill-ups a month.... saves money on groceries, too.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Most of yours probably still comes off barges from Toledo, for the longest time we only put enough fuel in the tractors to make Columbus or Toledo because the fuel was so much cheaper off the lakes.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

All I know for sure is do NOT buy gas a BJ's here in Va Beach, I got gas there once in the Jeep and the Blazer and wound up replacing both fuel pumps within 3 hours of each other. Something in their gas ate the pump impeller out, the news said a bunch of stations around here had too much ethanol in the gas, but I trust the news as much as I trust that idiot who tells me the sky is clear when its raining outside.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Sounds like somebody mixed up E10 and E30


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

I dunno what got mixed up with what, but I was one of about 2000 people in this area who would up with bad fuel pumps, injectors, fuel manifolds, etc, and according to the local news, samples of the fuel were tested at ODU and found to contain between 25% and 40 % ethanol. of course no heads rolled and no names were mentioned to protect the rich people that run this area, so I did about 50 fuel pump changes for other people and I can't even count how many Cadi fuel injectors I changed


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Sounds like wrench is spot on!


----------

